
The Four Pillars of PIM – TiPb of the Iceberg (2008) - networked
http://www.imore.com/pillars-pim-tipb-iceberg
======
WhatIsDukkha
I'll repost my comment from a few days ago in the smartwatch thread -

"""It's amazing how bad, fragmented or non-existent Todo and Memo applications
are on the platforms (compared to palm). Instead of evolving from there it
seems like they were largely just dropped or ignored by the modern platforms.
/me uses org-mode"""

I don't particularly think of this is as an opportunity for a smart hacker.

I think it's a profound warning about allowing others to choose and own your
personal tools.

